# telare



## giacinta

Ciao,

I am reading "Ti prendo e ti porto via" and in the last few pages that I have read (in which Pietro meets the three aggressors, Pierini, Ronca e Bacci in the dark whilst hurrying home on his bike) he mentions the word "telare" about 3 times.  I can't find it in any of my dictionaries nor in the WR dictionary.  I presume it is based on the notion of "tele"  = distance and generally means to put some distance between yourself and something else.

Can somebody tell me whether this word is commonly used nel parlato?  It is a dilemma to know what words are literary words mainly and which words are used in every day conversation.

Many thanks,

Giacinta


----------



## Necsus

Hi, Giacinta. You've forgotten to quote the sentence where that word is mentioned...
Anyway I suppose you are speaking of the verb _telare_ (Garzanti):
_v. intr_. [_io télo ecc_. ; aus. _essere_] (_pop. tosc_.) far tela, svignarsela; sgattaiolare | _tela!_, vattene!.
Hazon says: _v.intr._ (_fam. region._) (_svignarsela_) to make oneself scarce.
And it is definitely not a literary term...


----------



## pedale

giacinta said:


> Ciao,
> 
> I am reading "Ti prendo e ti porto via" and in the last few pages that I have read (in which Pietro meets the three aggressors, Pierini, Ronca e Bacci in the dark whilst hurrying home on his bike) he mentions the word "telare" about 3 times.  I can't find it in any of my dictionaries nor in the WR dictionary.  I presume it is based on the notion of "tele"  = distance and generally means to put some distance between yourself and something else.
> 
> Can somebody tell me whether this word is commonly used nel parlato?  It is a dilemma to know what words are literary words mainly and which words are used in every day conversation.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Giacinta



Hi,
In this context I think " slip away "
Bye


----------



## giacinta

Thanks Necsus and Pedale.

I  understand the meaning.  In fact I have the English language version of the book available to me as I read the Italian version!

My query was really about the frequency of usage and whether it is used in normal every day conversation.  So often I pick up words from books and when I use them I am greeted with amazement by native Italian speakers.  "Burlarsi di " was an example.  I had read it in a book somewhere and committed it to memory.  When I used it in a class the teacher burst out laughing!

Giacinta


----------



## pedale

"Telare" is slang. In a normal every day conversation is better to use   "scappare".
You can use "svignarsela" that is more used than "telare"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi Giacinta,


giacinta said:


> My query was really about the frequency of usage and whether it is used in normal every day conversation.


Please provide a whole sentence, next time.
We need to have a clear context before we explain the many possible uses of a certain word.

Thank you for your co-operation.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Hermocrates

I think "telare" is synonymous with "filare" (less common, perhaps?).


----------



## pask46

More or less they are synonimous... the main difference is the reflexive form use of "filare": ..."filiamocela" "me la filo" "filarsela", which is largely used, while "telare" has only the active form.


----------



## rafanadal

We have many expressions in Italian (I suppose there must be thousands in English as well) which means basically the same: "Scappare".
"telare" "squagliarsela" "tagliare la corda" "alzare i tacchi" "alzare la chiappe" "filare" "svignarsela".
They are all roughly similar.
What about English? "Escape" but also
"Get away", "make tracks", "take off", "run like ...mmh...anything?
Which ones the natives use the most, depending on context, of course?


----------



## Teerex51

Just a small sample:
_Hightail, beat feet, split, skedaddle, bolt, scram, and_ (my favorite) _get the hell out of Dodge._


----------



## rafanadal

Good job Teerex, thank you!


----------



## rafanadal

What about "to take a powder"?
Is it common?
Is it AmE?


----------



## You little ripper!

rafanadal said:


> What about "to take a powder"?
> Is it common?
> Is it AmE?


I've never heard that expression, Raf, but according to Dictionary.com it's British and means _to make a speedy departure, run away_, and according to Wiktionary  it's US slang meaning _to leave in a hurry; .............. .

_ A few other common ones in Australia are:

_I've got to dash!
I've got to scoot!
I've got to shake a leg!

_


----------



## You little ripper!

_I've got to fly!_ is another.


----------



## CPA

_Beat it, scarper..._


----------



## Alxmrphi

So if I was out with some friends and wasn't enjoying myself, and I walked away, in an informal situation I could send an SMS to a friend the next morning saying:

_Scusa per essermela svignato stasera_.
_Scusa per aver telato stasera (essermi telato?)

_What I mean is that I slipped away, went quietly, without telling anyone where I was going.
Is that the right meaning of* svignarsela */ *telare* being discussed here?

Or does it not have that meaning and those messages would mean "_I dashed / got off / left_" ?


----------



## CPA

_Scusa per essermela svignat*a* ieri sera/stanotte._

Strangely enough, "stanotte" means "last night" and "tonight" (_stanotte non ho chiuso occhio; stanotte ci sarà luna piena_) whereas "stasera" only means "this evening" (_dove andiamo stasera?_).

If you used "telare", I, for one, would have no idea what you were talking about. 

P.S. Yes, "svignarsela" does mean "to slip away".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Woops I meant _stanotte_!

You wouldn't know because you're not familiar with it? Or just because it completely doesn't make sense to say such a thing.
I like the sound of svignarsela much better anyway, and would be what I probably would use in the future.

<< you did  >>


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anche telare si usa dalle mie parti 

Tra amici ovviamente ...it's a very colloquial verb

Example:

Mi sono telato alla grande ieri sera...quella lezione era una rottura di palle


The meaning is : "svignarsela" ,allontanarsi da un posto rapidamente spesso senza essere visto


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Alex, allora le due opzioni potrebbero essere giuste (anche sono colloquiali) da te?
Potrei essere un po' scortese e chiederti di dove sei? Solo per sapere dove si usa questo verbo! E anche se conosco degli italiani qua della stessa zona che lo capirerebbero.

Come ho detto sopra mi piace di più _svignarsela_, e mi sembra che le persone capiscano questo di più allora va bene.


----------



## byrne

ALEX1981X said:


> Anche telare si usa dalle mie parti
> 
> Tra amici ovviamente ...it's a very colloquial verb
> 
> Example:
> 
> Mi sono telato alla grande ieri sera...quella lezione era una rottura di palle
> 
> 
> The meaning is : "svignarsela" ,allontanarsi da un posto rapidamente spesso senza essere visto


 
Never heard of it... Where is it used? North, South?

I legged it (as fast as I could)? 
I slipped away? (and tried to be discreet about it)...
?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Se dici "ti chiedo scusa per essermi telato/siccome mi sono telato ieri" è giusta...ovviamente usala nella cerchia di amici

Io vivo prevalentemente in Lombardia...ma a causa del mio lavoro lavoro anche in Emilia e in Sardegna...e non ho trovato differenze per quanto riguarda la comprensione tra i giovani di questo verbo...ma non è un verbo comunissimissimo 

Mi sento di dirti che l'ausiliare è sempre essere...non si dice ad esempio "ho telato ieri" ma "mi sono telato"

Spero sia chiaro amico mio


----------



## byrne

byrne said:


> Never heard of it... Where is it used? North, South?
> 
> I legged it (as fast as I could)?
> I slipped away? (and tried to be discreet about it)...
> ?





> e non ho trovato differenze per quanto riguarda la comprensione tra i giovani di questo verbo.../QUOTE]
> 
> Mi stai dando della vecchiarda? beh maybe you're right!


----------



## ALEX1981X

byrne said:


> e non ho trovato differenze per quanto riguarda la comprensione tra i giovani di questo verbo.../QUOTE]
> 
> Mi stai dando della vecchiarda? beh maybe you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Byrne non mi permetterei mai
> 
> I'm a gentleman my dear
Click to expand...


----------



## byrne

ALEX1981X said:


> byrne said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Byrne non mi permetterei mai
> 
> I'm a gentleman my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio! Ma ho il sospetto che vecchiarda rimango! Telare? a Roma fra la mia generazione.... boh??
Click to expand...


----------



## CPA

Ma guarda un po'. Ho googlato "me la sono svignata" e "mi sono telato" = 16.200 a 0.


----------



## Alxmrphi

CPA said:


> Ma guarda un po'. Ho googlato "me la sono svignata" e "mi sono telato" = 16.200 a 0.



Ma essendo una cosa colloquiale, questo non dovrebbe essere aspettato?


----------



## CPA

Eh, ma 0... Googlando si trova di tutto, anche gli errori più madornali. Comunque, non era una stoccata ma una mia sincera perplessità.


----------



## krissmix

sul Garzanti "telare" c'e` ma come colloquialismo regionale, indicando "svignarsela" come alternativa e tradotto cosi`: "to make oneself scarce"


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Mi sento di dirti che l'ausiliare è sempre essere...non si dice ad esempio "ho telato ieri" ma "mi sono telato"


In effetti è ciò che dicono anche i vocabolari [Treccani: v. intr. [der. di tela2] (_io télo_, ecc.; aus. _essere_, ma i tempi composti sono rari), pop. tosc.], ma le sia pur rare volte che l'ho sentito usare qui a Roma era immancabilmente con _avere_ come ausiliare [ho telato]. E questa versione prevale anche in rete, mentre non compare - e anch'io mi sentirei di escluderlo - la forma pronominale con la particella _si_ [telarsi - mi sono telato].


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus non saprei dirti...l'ho sempre usato e sentito con l'ausiliare *essere *anche nei tempi composti e anche i vocabolari sembrano dire la stessa cosa...magari con l'ausiliare avere è ancora più slang...ma non saprei aggiungere niente di significativo a questo proposito 

Forse anche "mi sono telato" è sbagliato ma dubito...Tu cosa dici ??...ho sentito spesso anche solo "mi telo"...oppure anche direttamente "io telo"

Grazie per la conferma però


----------

